# 1/26 -- Today in History



## EricNoah (Jan 26, 2002)

Two years ago on Jan 26, 2000, I reported ...

"Anonymous from Winter Fantasy has returned with a heapin' helpin' of Clerical goodness." (He provided a list of all first level cleric spells with brief description, and the details on four cleric domains.)

Also earlier this month EN Boards version 1.0  opened.  Strangely enough it's still there!! Yick!


One year ago on Jan 26, 2001, I reported ...

"Relics & Rituals Preview: Sword & Sorcery's new D20 System volume, Relics & Rituals, is previewed on their website."

Jim Bishop provided a Master Tools update. *sigh*  Who knew what MT was in for...

Also earlier that month we saw the introduction of the DND Community Council, Jamis Buck becomes the first hosted site of Unofficial D&D Third Edition News, the big gripe of the month is with Sword and Fist's large number of errors, and we held our first Adventure Contest.


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2002)

Getting a little sentimental there, Big Guy? 

Amazing there are over 2000 registrants already, eh?  I'm amazed how busy the boards have been since the switch.


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

Memories...sigh....

i think someone is getting bitten by the nostalgic bug!!!

Beware the diarrhea...it is a killer...


----------



## Wolf72 (Jan 30, 2002)

is 3e over 2yrs old????

god I hope not, that means I really do have old-timers! (I thought it was just this last summer for some reason ...)


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2002)

Interesting too see what was going on a couple of years ago.  And very interesting to see the first version of the boards.


----------



## Coik (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey Eric, wasn't this also about the same time I got my first restraining order for sending threatening letters to Dancey?

I still say that "paper trail" they produced linking me to the letters was totally fabricated...


----------

